# Need info/help with old-school Sony ribbons



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

I bought a set of new in the box old school Sony ribbons from a guy. He advertised them as XES ribbon tweeters. However, when they got here, they don't say XES on them -- the model # is XS-R1. They are Made in Japan. We've been discussing this and he's looking into it. He bought them with a bunch of XES stuff and the original owner said they were part of the XES set when he bought them.

I can't find much online about these XS-R1 ribbon tweeters. Can someone help me out with some info or tips? Are they somehow related to the XES line?


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

XES-H50 is the second generation XES ribbon. This thread states that the XS-R1's are the same as the H50's. Sony XS-R1 Ribbon Tweeters - Any Info? - CARSOUND.COM Forum

It also says that you better cross them over around 7k @ 72 db per octave... or risk damage.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

rommelrommel said:


> on Tweeters - Any Info? - CARSOUND.COM Forum[/url]
> 
> It also says that you better cross them over around 7k @ 72 db per octave... or risk damage.


:laugh: moar win today! :laugh:


----------



## X Ray (Oct 29, 2007)

Pics?


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

rommelrommel said:


> XES-H50 is the second generation XES ribbon. This thread states that the XS-R1's are the same as the H50's. Sony XS-R1 Ribbon Tweeters - Any Info? - CARSOUND.COM Forum
> 
> It also says that you better cross them over around 7k @ 72 db per octave... or risk damage.


I didn't see anything in there that said they're the same, just that they have the same requirements.  I'm being told they're basically a "poor man's XES" -- i.e. they're like the XES tweeters, but a step down in quality. Does that sound accurate?


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

XES-H50 sounds great in 5KHz / 12db or 24db.. Ribbon speakers are don`t happy about lowere crosspoint that 5KHz...


----------

